# Gothic 2: Erzklumpen hacken -&gt; bringt das was oder ist das nur ein nettes feature ?



## MRiehm (28. Januar 2005)

Hi Leute,

in manchen Höhlen finde ich Erzklumpen an der Wand.

Wenn ich dann auf strg drücke, nimmt sich mein Superstar seine Hacke und fängt an auf dem Erzklumpen rumzuhacken.
Aber es passiert nicht.    
Ich habe gedacht damit kann ich mir ein paar Erzbrocken in meine Tasche packen - war aber wohl doch nicht der Fall.

Muss man den Kerl einfach mal 5 Minuten hacken lassen oder passiert tatsächlich gar nicht ?

Viele Grüße aus dem Minental - Michael


----------



## Hecho (28. Januar 2005)

Soweit ich weiß, bringt es in Gothic2 nichts. Erst im Addon macht es wieder Sinn.


----------



## Rinderteufel (28. Januar 2005)

MRiehm am 28.01.2005 17:11 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Leute,
> 
> in manchen Höhlen finde ich Erzklumpen an der Wand.
> 
> ...



Es war in Gothic 1 ursprünglich mal vorgesehen, dass man sich auf die Art wirklich Erzbrocken verdienen konnte. Aber in Gothic 1 dienten die Erzbrocken ja noch als Währung und im zweiten Teil sind sie für die Schmiedekunst wichtig. Daher hätte sich der Spiel das Leben sehr einfach machen können, wenn er dem Charakter beim Erzhacken zugesehen hätte. Deshalb wurde das Feature wieder zurückgenommen. Man hat lediglich die Animation im Spiel gelassen.


----------



## MRiehm (28. Januar 2005)

Rinderteufel am 28.01.2005 17:23 schrieb:
			
		

> MRiehm am 28.01.2005 17:11 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Alles klar !!
Danke für die Antworten.  
Dann werde ich jetzt mal im Minental mit den Orks aufräumen.

Grüße - Michael


----------



## Homerclon (30. Januar 2005)

Hecho am 28.01.2005 17:22 schrieb:
			
		

> Soweit ich weiß, bringt es in Gothic2 nichts. Erst im Addon macht es wieder Sinn.


da ists aber kein Erz sondern Gold.


----------



## superdobo (30. Januar 2005)

Hecho am 28.01.2005 17:22 schrieb:
			
		

> Soweit ich weiß, bringt es in Gothic2 nichts. Erst im Addon macht es wieder Sinn.



Und im addon bringt des dann was.


----------



## martinius (30. Januar 2005)

superdobo am 30.01.2005 11:14 schrieb:
			
		

> Hecho am 28.01.2005 17:22 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ja, kannste verkaufen , ist aber nur begrenzt vorhanden
und erst zu einem Zeitpunkt, an dem du sicher keinen Geldmangel mehr hast.


----------

